# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - September 6th 2020



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 3, 2020)

*This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY  -- SEPTEMBER 6th 2020 -- the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride IS BACK --
Same starting point - PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE
Meet & maintain distance from one another @ 9:30 am
Kickstands UP @ 10:30 am SHARP
If you're late the ride will leave & maintain social distancing without you
visit our website www.cyclonecoaster.com for details & directions

YES - you read it correctly - the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Rides are back - with the City of Long Beach trails & paths open for active use - LETS DO IT - For those in the CYCLONE COASTER family that are not feeling well or not comfortable with being out in the new World - PLEASE STAY HOME & we can see one another in the future - The idea here is to maintain social distance & keep yourself safe while in public - I am confident the CYCLONE COASTER family can do this - 

The CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride is a choice & thank you for understanding this - the ride will start from our usual spot - PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE - where we will meet & maintain distance from one another @ 9:30 am - with kickstands UP @ 10:30 am SHARP -- if you're late the ride will leave & maintain social distancing without you  - RIDDEN not HIDDEN once again is in full force - PLEASE PRACTICE SOCIAL DISTANCING

    The CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Rides are open to happy HEALTHY people that are comfortable around other socially aware individuals - IF YOU ARE NOT FEELING 100% -- THEN YOU SHOULD 100% STAY HOME - KEEP IN CONTACT WITH FRIENDS & FAMILY THROUGH YOUR PHONES & SOCIAL MEDIA*

_*STAY HEALTHY MY FRIENDS*__* - *__*RIDDEN *__*not HIDDEN - *__*Frank*_


----------



## mrg (Sep 6, 2020)

Good time to get out of the heat and ride at the beach where It was only 104 but glad I wasn't in Woodland Hills ( the other side of LA ) where it was 121, hottest ever in LA county, oh well, a good group showed up to ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2020)

Super-Fun day riding with like-minded bicycle enthusiasts.
Pretty Cool to see 2 Elgin Orioles together, 1 Murray / 1 Westfield


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2020)

Very cool


----------



## 1motime (Sep 7, 2020)

Cool to see some bikes out on the path.  The shade was probably popular.  HOT day in the Southland


----------

